
BBC: London taxi hire proposals would 'be an end' to the way Uber operates - var_eps
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-34394774
======
DanBC
This story talks about London Black cabs, but the consultation is about
private hire taxis. So the article is comparing disimilar things.

Uber's problems with the existing private hire regulations are the need for an
agreed price before travel.

The proposed minimum wait time feels stupid. I'd be interested to see how
that's justified.

The requirement for a fixed landline probably has some weak justification, but
it feels like something that's rapidly approaching obsolesance.

I'm normally pretty anti-Uber, but the proposals in the article don't seem to
focus on my priorities. (Which would be to stop taxi drivers from
discriminating against people with disabilities).

------
var_eps
The article does not consider the most onerous and backwards provision debated
as a part of the consultation: a mandatory 5 minute wait period between
getting a car and start of the journey, even if the car is available
immediately.

